# Need to find the author of the painting



## funnyfura (Sep 30, 2014)

Hi, I am trying to find the author of the painting. Saw this picture somewhere thought it was Picasso but cant find it through him. So I guess its somebody else. I dont know if its a famous painting or not


----------

